# Another Loss



## ApplePieBaby (Jun 15, 2006)

I was having a wonderful pregnancy. No complications like in the past... went in for my 24 week check & growth scan at the peri & there was no heartbeat. This is the third baby we've lost in the second trimester. Raime was stillborn at 23 weeks due to Pre-E/HELLP... Elora came at 25 weeks because of the same thing, and died after almost 9 weeks in the NICU... and now our baby boy, Connor, stillborn at 24 weeks. I don't know why this keeps happening to us. I think I'm still in denial. We just buried a baby this summer. I can't do this again. I didn't even have the Pre-E/HELLP issues this time!


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine the pain you must be going through.

Hugs for you and your family during this very sad time.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry.

-Angela


----------



## WeasleyMum (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so, so sorry. I can't even imagine...








My prayers for you and your family, for whatever its worth.


----------



## fallriverfox (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

OMG.







One stillbirth is horrid. I really can't wrap my head around 3. I am so sorry, mama, for the loss of all your babies, but most recently, precious Connor. My heart goes out to you and your family.







s








Connor















Elora















Raime


----------



## mommysusie (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I've had 2 2nd trimester losses so I can relate. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Kerrie (Jul 23, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Connor









No! No! No!!!!!!!!

I am so sorry! It's just too awful. Too unfair!

No one should experience this even once! Sending you love and support tonight.


----------



## eli's mama (Jan 8, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Stacymom (Jul 7, 2002)

I am so sorry for your losses. Words seem really useless at a time like this, but I hope that you and your family are strengthened through this difficult time.


----------



## heatherh (Jun 25, 2005)

Oh no! I am so, so sorry.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Jayme, I'm so sorry.
















Rest in peace, precious Connor.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## mamatowill (Aug 23, 2004)

I am sorry.


----------



## widdlelou (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry for you loss. Connor


----------



## waylonsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

So sorry for your loss mama.







to you and your family.


----------



## EricaE (Aug 1, 2003)

How awful - I'm so, so sorry.







:


----------



## manhattanmama (May 26, 2004)

That is so unfair. Late losses are so emotionally painful. Mine was like a nightmare. I so sorry you had to go through it not only once, but three times. I just came on here myself, b/c I found out we lost yet another baby. I have had 3 miscarriages in a years time. One at 26 weeks, a D&C at 13 weeks, now a loss at 8 weeks. No reasons, no infections, no blood clotting disorders. I feel cursed.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh my gosh. I am so sorry.


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm so incredibly sorry for your losses.


----------



## justbecca (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm a total lurker, most everywhere, but i followed your story with Elora on LJ, and i'm so so so sorry that you've now lost Connor as well. I know nothing i say can help, but you'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## pottermama (Jun 14, 2006)

Thinking of your family. I am so sorry.


----------



## ohblueeyes (May 4, 2004)

I'm so sorry


----------



## f&p'smama (Sep 3, 2006)

I am so, so very sorry for the losses of your sweet babies.


----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

I am so unbelievably sorry for your loss.


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

My heart goes out to you!! I had a stillborn at 20 weeks and it's been hell. I can't imagine going through it THREE times.....man...i'm in tears just thinking of you and your three angel babies. Please know that I'm thinking of you, your family, and hope that you can heal again. Be gentle with yourself.....come here and cry, it helps a lot!!!


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Oh Jayme, no!!







I had read on another WAHM's site that you lost your little boy...oh hon, I am so sorry.


----------



## BelovedBird (Apr 5, 2002)

I;m so sorry.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

I am so, so sorry you have lost your Connor. I'm wishing you peace and calm and strength to get through these darkest of times.


----------

